# Halloween Movie Marathon ideas...



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, food would be theater finger foods like popcorn, candies, sausage balls, hot dogs or pigs-in-blankets, nachos, that sort of thing.

The only decor I can think of would be posters.

I myself wouldn't host something like this for more than a few close friends. I find a large group, over 10 people, don't want to watch a screen for hours on end, they want to socialize and laugh and visit and act silly in their costumes, BUT that is MY circle of friends.

You guys may love doing it, and have an absolute blast.


As for a unifying theme, you have a lot of options,...
Monsters - (a film featuring each of the classics, like vampires, zombies, werewolves, alien creatures, giant monsters, mutated bugs, etc.), 
The Supernatural - (a film each on hauntings, curses, demons, the occult and exorcism) 
Killers - (a film each featuring one of the great slasher villains) 
Halloween - (a film each, like Halloween, Hocus Pocus, Sleepy Hollow, Night of the Demons, Night of the Scarecrow, Trick R' Treat)
Classics - (films like the 1931 Dracula, The original "The Haunting", The original "Psycho", The James Whale Frankenstein films, a Hammer film like "The Horror of Dracula", a Vincent Price Flick like "Masque of the Red Death" or "The Pit and the Pendulum", an Amicus film like "The Vault of Horror" or "The House that Dripped Blood".)


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I was going to reply to this but I think Spats pretty well summed it up.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

As always Spats got this one, but I was thinking maybe you can do a theme with just werewolves... Howling, American Werewolf in London (NOT PARIS!!!!), Underworld, Bad Moon, Ginger Snaps....the list goes on...although it's not an original idea...it's just my two cents. Either way it should be great!


----------

